# Green Lights?



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with the "Green" Lights used for hunting at night?
They cost around $350 and work on thermo-imaging.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nope just red filters and IR lasers for NV. Both of which are illegal to use here in ND.

xdeano


----------



## Gotfishwalker (Apr 9, 2010)

Thermal-Imaging does not put off a green light. The green lights are laser and not thermal-imaging.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

thermal imaging detects heat, night vision appears green but uses available light to create what you see.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i think he's asking more about lights with filter on them if I can read correctly.

The IR that I'm talking about for NV is just an illumination/Intensifier for the NV to pick up. Of course it will show green on NV. It can not be seen with the naked eye, but it's basically like holding a flash light with NV on.

I've used thermal also, the system that I used was FLIR (forward looking infrared). It shows heat signatures. It's pretty fun stuff to play with but the system that I was messing with was $20K.

If catch someone with NV all you need is NV because if they're using their intensifier you'll be able to pick up the same IR beam.

All of these are Illegal to use on coyotes in ND.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think he is referring to the "laser designator". Some thing like the Genesis ND3. Basically a green laser/spotlight to illuminate the eyes of the animal.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

with a laser designator in green the coyote will probably be able to see it just as well as with white light. So it'll probably spook it. But i've never used green before on coyotes, just red, it's worth a try anyhow. The green laser designator like the Genisis is great for disbanding birds at night.  I've messed with a hand held one that has a bit more power than the Genisis. They sure are a neat tool.

One downfall of using green light at night will mess with your natural night vision. so after you get done looking down your scope, turn the light off, you'll be in pitch black. Use a red light if you can, it doesn't mess with your natural night vision when you get done. Either that or shine it directly into the coyotes eyes and make it night blind. oke: 

xdeano


----------



## Texas Predator Hunts (May 2, 2010)

I use all kinds of night vision and lasers on my guns. Makes for a fun hunt!


----------

